# Read this if you've received your activation email but are having problems with it.



## Makai Guy

When you initially register as a user of the TUG Bulletin Board, an Account Confirmation email will be sent to you.  This contains a link for you to click to confirm you wish to create a TUG BBS account.  This is a standard validation method used by tens of thousands of bulletin board systems around the 'net. and serves two purposes:

Prevents creating an account if somebody that knows your email address tries to sign you up without your knowledge.
Confirms that you have added a valid email address in your registration
Until you confirm your account, you will not be able to log in or post messages to the board.   Instead, you will be shown a notice that 'Your account is currently awaiting confirmation'.   If you need to have another Account Confirmation email sent to you, there is also a 'Resend Confirmation email' link in the notice.  This will be sent to the address currently entered in your bbs profile

If you have not received this email please see the thread covering this (click here).

This can ONLY be sent to the address currently entered in your bbs profile.​
The web link given in your activation email includes codes at the end which tell the system exactly which user is trying to activate his/her account.

The address should look something like this non-working example:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?account-confirmation/XXXXX/email&c=YYYYYYYYYYYY​(where XXXXX and YYYYYYYYYYY are numbers and codes unique to you and this email).  If you are not attempting to go to this FULL address, it will result in an error message saying "your account could not be confirmed".

Different email clients handle long addresses in different ways.  If your email client splits this long address into more than one line, or otherwise does not include the entire address as part of a clickable hyperlink, it may be that only the first portion is getting entered in your browser, thus the system does not know which user is trying to activate his/her account.

Try to copy/paste the ENTIRE address from your activation email, including ? and everything that follows it, into the address bar of your browser and see what happens.  Be sure there are no spaces in the address.

Users of the AOL browser sometimes report problems in activating their accounts.  If you use the AOL browser, please see this post: click here

And finally, many times we receive pleas for help with activation only to find that the person's record shows them to have successfully completed their registration already.  Before contacting BBS Administration for help, go ahead and try to log in using the username and password you selected when you entered your registration information.  If you are not immediately shown the 'Your account is currently awaiting confirmation' notice, then your registration has been successfully activated.

*If all else fails*, please forward your _entire_ activation email message to admin@tugbbs.com *with a request to activate you manually*,  but please try all of the above _first_.

Other BBS Help Topics​


----------

